# Topics > Artificial neural networks >  P-network, Progress, Inc., West Bloomfield, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Progress, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Analog and Digital Modeling of a Scalable Neural Network"

by Dmitri Pescianschi, Anastassia Boudichevskaia, Boris Zlotin, Vladimir Proseanic
July 2015

----------


## Airicist

Presentation of Progress on Startup Crash meeting (in Russian)

Published on Jul 27, 2016

----------

